
Samsung Galaxy S4 due in February - nreece
http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/biz/2012/09/182_120024.html
======
clarky07
Am I the only one that thinks 5 inches is far too big for a phone? I'm not
sure how I feel about the 4 inch iPhone 5, but I'm certain I don't want
anything that is 5 inches.

~~~
Trezoid
I want to know how people are fitting them in pockets. 5 inches IS far too big
for a phone. That's a tiny tablet, and apparently is quite good at that...

~~~
ok_craig
Depends on the kind of pants you wear. My Nexus 7 fits in the pockets of my
shorts and they're average size. (I tested just to see once. I don't carry it
that way. :)

------
bmunro
5 inches seems to be pushing it a bit. I think that the S3 is already at the
upper limit for a phone. The 5.3 inches of the galaxy note is way too big for
an ordinary phone in my opinion. My 4.65" Galaxy Nexus is a nice size, but I
don't want it any bigger.

Perhaps they can reduce the size of the bezel to counteract the greater
distance you will need to reach.

~~~
cageface
I'm inclined to agree. I really like my S3 but it's big enough already. I
don't think making their flagship phone so huge is a good idea. Leave that for
things like the Note.

------
molmalo
Now that they mention Samsung's flexible screens...

A few relevant links: Samsung's Flexible display evolution:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k6r2HQY9Ws>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJEHp15Hoo0>

If they put this in the S4, it will be pretty interesting to have an
_extremely_ resistant phone!

And of course, if they make a tablet that can be folded this way, that would
be awesome!:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY_ADCTBKVE&t=1m25s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY_ADCTBKVE&t=1m25s)

------
brianwillis
Pastebin of this article for anyone that wants to read it without the
horrifying tooth repair advert: <http://pastebin.com/5HnhXJWz>

------
ricksta
The super short product life cycle of android is making me hesitate to buy one
now because it always feel like the next generation is just around the corner.

~~~
natrius
If you're a Hacker News user who wants an Android phone, you probably
shouldn't be buying anything that isn't Nexus-branded. The Galaxy Nexus is
great, but there's usually a new Nexus each winter.

~~~
robbiet480
I don't get this. The S III has much better specs then the Nexus and with
CyanogenMod 10 it runs great. Why is the Nexus so special other then being a
AOSP phone? Also, camera sucks I hear

~~~
dkd
AFAIK, google's update for ICS to JB is only available in Goolge Nexus till
now. So Samsung S3/2 will get updates probably a bit later. :)

~~~
robbiet480
But again, install CyanogenMod 10 and you have Jelly Bean, pretty much stock.
I still don't see the draw

~~~
barrkel
> install CyanogenMod 10

This bit is the problem. I don't jailbreak a device before I am ready to throw
it away. I've seen too many issues with non-official hacks of various sorts.
Nothing major; just rough edges.

~~~
bornhuetter
Samsung made it _really_ easy to install Cyanogenmod on Galaxy phones.

They even provide an official tool for rooting.

There's pretty much no chance of bricking your phone, and if you go with a
stable CM build, you shouldn't have any problems.

------
thetinguy
>But Samsung has yet to decide whether it will use flexible display technology
for the upcoming Galaxy due to production problems encountered by Samsung
Display.

I see they have yet to decide to whether they will use a flexible display for
a product being released in February. Thanks for the press release Korea
Times.

~~~
tesseractive
Being _announced_ in February, I believe. Availability will be somewhat later,
if it follows the Galaxy S3 pattern.

If I remember correctly, the original iPhone went from a plastic screen
surface to glass a month before the announcement because Steve Jobs was
unhappy with it. Hardware specs are always subject to change based on feedback
until the company is satisfied with the result.

------
thechut
>The S4 will see some external changes but retain its popular rectangular
shape with rounded corner concept.

Sounds like not only are they not worried of the patent suits but they are
going to thumb their nose at them too.

~~~
cageface
Which just goes to show you how ridiculous the patent suits have been because
the S3 looks _nothing_ like an iPhone.

------
joshuahong100
The consternation over the ever increasing phone size will be proven to be the
same as that over the omission of a numeric keypad on smartphones.

------
6ren

      The screen size of the S4 is expected to reach 5-inch from the current 4.8
    

Bigger isn't necessarily better. The iPhone 5 went with decreased volume and
weight. I own neither, but it's an interesting case-study of features vs.
benefits - and sales.

~~~
sabret00the
5 inches is too big. That's phablet territory. Smartphones should be limited
to 4.8 and under.

~~~
regularfry
Why 4.8?

------
pixie_
God speed Samsung.

------
voodoomagicman
It is interesting to see the different perspective on Apple/Samsung in the
korean vs american press.

~~~
frugalmail
I'm in America, an American, and not Asian. I find what apple is doing
repulsive. \- They are using highly questionable patents to discourage
competition, are ruling their ecosystem like a fascist regime, \- forcing you
to swallow their whole stack to work with any part of their ecosystem (e.g.
you can only build ios apps on mac) \- their bundled applications suck (damn
the "rainbow wait wheel" \- making disposable laptops, ipods, and iphones
which is counter to the environment and very anti-consumer but pro apple
pocketbook.

And all this is especially funny when you look back:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYecfV3ubP8>

Although that article is definitely not substantiating their bias it's just a
shame that brand marketing here has so clearly pulled the proverbial wool over
the American public's eyes.

------
Nikkau
They extend the screen, what a surprise!

~~~
frugalmail
Dell Streak (Android) had a 5 inch screen and was released in early 2010. You
are a perfect example of what strong brand soundbites have done to the public.

~~~
Camillo
And people have been making fun of phonblets for two years. What's your point?

~~~
bergie
The press has been making fun of "phablets", but people sure seem to be buying
them:

[http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/16/3246378/samsung-galaxy-
not...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/16/3246378/samsung-galaxy-note-
sales-10-million-worldwide)

[http://thedroidguy.com/2012/09/samsung-predicts-galaxy-
note-...](http://thedroidguy.com/2012/09/samsung-predicts-galaxy-note-ii-
sales-to-surpass-20-million/)

~~~
Camillo
Well, we do have an obesity epidemic.

